# Palm Springs



## cmaz44 (Apr 30, 2005)

I will be coming from freezing cold New Jersey to ride in some sunny weather Feb 11 - 17.

Anyone doing any group rides in this area? Any tips would be great. I am also signed up for the TPS.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Tour de Palm Springs is the 14th of February


----------



## mmbtv (May 9, 2007)

http://www.cycleclub.com/index.html
:thumbsup:


----------



## Carbon Racer (Apr 16, 2005)

If you're looking to do a little climbing while there, try the road that goes from Highway 111 up to the parking lot of the Palm Springs Tramway. As I recall, its about 3 miles and gets steeper the further up you get. The road is fairly straight, so be prepared for 50+ mph speeds on the way back down.


----------

